# Blue Diamond Pics



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Just wanted to share a few pics of my blue diamond shrimp. Their population has really taken off in my tank. I started off with six back on 10/13. I guessing close to 50+ now. The red BD is my favorite "red" shrimp at the moment.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool, wide variety off offspring I see


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Great photos. The red BD is very nice. 

I like how BD have mix of colors.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome shrimps!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

I took these pics with a nikon D80. I'm a total noob at photography. Glad you like the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love the pics! Mind sharing your photography settings? I'm interested in ISO/Aperture/Shutter Speed


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

chan1011 said:


> Love the pics! Mind sharing your photography settings? I'm interested in ISO/Aperture/Shutter Speed


Glad you like my pics. My settings vary. Here are the settings for the first pic of the "red" blue diamond shrimp

Lens: 90mm f/2.8G
Focal Length: 90mm
Focus Mode: Manual
AF-Area Mode:
VR:
AF Fine Tune:
Exposure
Aperture: f/4.5
Shutter Speed: 1/80s
Exposure Mode: Manual
Exposure Comp.: 0EV
Exposure Tuning:
Metering: Matrix
ISO Sensitivity: Auto (ISO 1600)


----------



## chan1011 (Mar 17, 2014)

mayphly said:


> Glad you like my pics. My settings vary. Here are the settings for the first pic of the "red" blue diamond shrimp
> 
> Lens: 90mm f/2.8G
> Focal Length: 90mm
> ...


Mmm thanks! I'll try some similar stuff when I get the chance and post my shrimps too


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice shrimps!!!


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Crazy4discus said:


> Nice shrimps!!!


Hey thanks.


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Loved the pics! #teamnikon!


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVE those blue colored shrimp! They look awesome!


----------

